# Sunfish skiff!!



## Jhall181

What's up guys, new to the forum. I'm 30 I live in Florida. And just picked up a sunfish sail boat with a custom built transom.... I've read a lot of reviews on them about the non planning hull and being unstable. I tried it out today.. only had a propane 2.5hp. Surprisingly it was extremely stable.. I'm 6'2 250lbs, so I'm not a little guy. I have a center console that I'm goin to install on it. I'll be posting pics of the build. Looking at a 9hp motor, going to test it out and see what best matches the boat.


----------



## Jhall181




----------



## Jhall181




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## richg99

I'm impressed. 

There are a couple of old Dolphin Sr. hulls around here, along with plenty of Sunfish hulls, too.

The past discussions that I've seen on the topic all led me to believe that the "planing" was never fulfilled. I owned a Dolphin once and it would plane fine when sailed, but only when the hull was canted to one side or the other. Of course, for a small sailboat, that was ideal. A fishing boat would have to plane best when pointed straight ahead.

Please keep us posted as to your future results.


----------



## Andrew Pienovi

Im brand new here today from Portland Oregon and have been looking at these Sunfish hulls for awhile. I just found one in pretty good shape with no glass dents or dings for $40 on craigslist. I added a couple inspection ports to see the inside and attached a swim platform transom. I had read on a number of posts on here and everybody said it doesn't work. But I've see a ton of info on duckboats being converted from sunfish. I just tried it today and it worked great. I have a 4 stroke Suzuki 6hp on it. Now that I know it works, i'm going to customize it. I'll update when its finished.


----------



## PeterB

Andrew Pienovi said:


> Im brand new here today from Portland Oregon and have been looking at these Sunfish hulls for awhile. I just found one in pretty good shape with no glass dents or dings for $40 on craigslist. I added a couple inspection ports to see the inside and attached a swim platform transom. I had read on a number of posts on here and everybody said it doesn't work. But I've see a ton of info on duckboats being converted from sunfish. I just tried it today and it worked great. I have a 4 stroke Suzuki 6hp on it. Now that I know it works, i'm going to customize it. I'll update when its finished.
> View attachment 95292


Considering same. Any updates?


----------



## Andrew Pienovi

PeterB said:


> Considering same. Any updates?


Not yet. I just got my materials in the mail. Im planning on Filling the Daggerboard slot and mast step with an expanding foam. Then just faring it off and using thickened epoxy. Then I will fill any previous holes that are on the deck with thickened epoxy and prime and paint. I plan to use some closed cell foam blocks for deck support in the center of the keel upfront from my bow inspection port to the mast head tube that i'm leaving because it gives great support. I bought a cooler leaning post to use as a grab rail when I'm running and a place for a rod holder and other things using the railblaza rail system. https://www.boatoutfitters.com/cooler-leaning-post-yeti-tundra-35

Here's a pic of the grab rail on the cooler. Im planning on getting a railblaza paddle holder to attach to the rail when Im paddling while standing on the cooler and then can quietly set it down. I'll be using this set up for trolling for Chinook and Coho Salmon on the Willamette and Columbia rivers, fly fishing for 20lb-30lb carp on the Columbia and its sloughs, and fly fishing for trout on lakes and reservoirs.


----------



## Gofishbentley

Looks good! Keep sharing the progress.


----------



## Rhardee3

Andrew Pienovi said:


> Im brand new here today from Portland Oregon and have been looking at these Sunfish hulls for awhile. I just found one in pretty good shape with no glass dents or dings for $40 on craigslist. I added a couple inspection ports to see the inside and attached a swim platform transom. I had read on a number of posts on here and everybody said it doesn't work. But I've see a ton of info on duckboats being converted from sunfish. I just tried it today and it worked great. I have a 4 stroke Suzuki 6hp on it. Now that I know it works, i'm going to customize it. I'll update when its finished.
> View attachment 95292


How stable is that thing, I know I see the videos of them sailing and they basically will ride on one Gunnel for 30 minutes so it has to be relatively stable


----------



## Tappa

Rhardee3 said:


> How stable is that thing, I know I see the videos of them sailing and they basically will ride on one Gunnel for 30 minutes so it has to be relatively stable


I'm working on one now, just started 2 days ago. In the mock up phase right now.


----------



## Tappa

I'm widening the hull at the stern about 10 inches and also making it deeper by about 3.5 inches to gain some floatation and a planing surface about 4 feet by just over 2.5 feet in width. This should add much needed stability and improve planing capability.Here is a pic showing the new outline of the hull.


----------

